# Oxonmoot 2014 images



## Eledhwen (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I thought I'd share my photos of this year's Oxonmoot: https://www.flickr.com/photos/rearda/sets/72157647655569845/
I joined the weekend on the Friday, in time for the banquet; which meant I missed some excellent seminars on Thursday; but some of us have to work! Fortunately, John Garth's talk was recorded.
Oxonmoot takes place on a weekend in September, close to the Bagginses birthday, at Lady Margaret Hall, Oxford (where Priscilla Tolkien studied).

The amazing illuminated costumes depict the Aratar, and won The Tolkien Society first place at the WorldCon masquerade this year. Here's the link showing to whom the credit is due: http://www.tolkiensociety.org/2014/08/tolkien-society-members-triumph-at-worldcon-masquerade/


----------

